# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  μηλοξυδο:θαυματουργο ή φούμαρα?

## thofia

Γεια σας ειμαι καινουρια εδω!Ειδα μια συζητηση που ειχατε για το μηλοξυδο και τη λειτουργια του ως βοηθητικο για απωλεια βαρους...εχω μεγαλη προιστορια με τις διαιτες και τα τοιαυτα και ειμαι 17 χρονων.Ελπιζω οτι αυτο ισως με βοηθησει χωρις να χρειαστει να εξαντληθω διοτι ειμαι μαθητρια και εχω πολλες υποχρεωσεις...και επιπλεον ειμαι και ανυπομονη διοτι χρονια παλευω να χασω 10 κιλα με σωστη διατροφη αλλα τιποτα!Εχω αρχισει και παιρνω 2 κουτ.σουπας μηλοξυδο 3 φορες την ημερα πριν το γευμα,εδω και δυο μερες.Ειναι υπερβολικη η ποσοτητα?Τι κινδυνοι υπαρχουν στην αλογιστη χρηση του επι καθημερινης βασεως?Ποσο πρεπει να παιρνω?Εχει αποτελεσματα? Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## sghe7

Παιδια γεια χαρα σε όλους...
κανεις να συμπληρώσει ιδέες και εμπειρίες πάνω στο μηλοξυδο?
υπαρχουν κινδυνοι?

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

φουμαρα,μη το ψαχνεις...
η ποσοτητα που λες,μονη της και οχι με φαγητο,πιστευω οτι μπορει να βλαψει ασχημα το στομαχι ειδικα αν εχεις καποια προδιαθεση φλεγμονης οπως γααστριτιδα,νευρωση η ελκοσς..
ρωτα κανεναν γιατρο για αλλες παρενεργειες.
στο αδυνατισμα παντως δεν κανει τπτ

----------


## mtsek85

δε ξερω ρε γμτ, εχω δοκιμάσει το μηλόξυδο, αλλάδεν είδα κανένα μα κανενα αποτέλεσμα!!! μπορώ να πω πως είναι απο τα λίγα προϊόντα που έχω πάρει κ είπα, τζαμπα τα λεφτά...

----------


## sghe7

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> δε ξερω ρε γμτ, εχω δοκιμάσει το μηλόξυδο, αλλάδεν είδα κανένα μα κανενα αποτέλεσμα!!! μπορώ να πω πως είναι απο τα λίγα προϊόντα που έχω πάρει κ είπα, τζαμπα τα λεφτά...


το είχες παρει σε καψουλες η σε υγρη μορφή?

αν το ειχες παρει σε υγρη μορφη σου ειναι ευκολο να γραψεις δοσολογια και καθε ποτε το επαιρνες?

----------


## mtsek85

το επαιρνα σε υγρη μορφή... πριν καθε γευμα σε ενα ποτηρι νερο εβαζα 8-10 σταγονες... παντως και με διαιτα, αποτελεσμα δεν ειδα...

----------


## sghe7

σε ενα άλλο θέμα στο ιδιο φόρουμ διαβασα πως ειναι μια κουταλια της σουπας διαλυμενη σε μισο ποτηρι νερο μετα το φαγητο... μεσημερι βραδυ και λεω να το δοκιμασω σε συνδυασμο με το γυμναστηριο που παω

----------


## BARB2

παντως εγω, αν και δεν το πολυπιστευω, στην σαλατα μου αντι κανονικου ξυδιου ριχνω μηλοξιδο. δεν χανουμε τιποτε και το κοστος μηδαμινο. ενα διαστημα το επινα καθε πρωι σε νερο αλλα το αηδιασα. και δεν ειδα και καμια διαφορα τοτε

----------


## sghe7

πάντως σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σου! :D

----------


## cassie

Παιδια γεια σας!!! Ειμαι καινουργια εδω.....τελοσπαντων....να πω λιγα ΕΓΓΥΗΜΕΝΑ πραγματα για το μηλοξυδο....Πρωτα απ'ολα ποτε μηλοξυδο απο σουπερμαρκετ...ΜΟΝΟ σπιτικο...εγω το φτιαχνω μονη μου...και ειναι ΘΑΥΜΑΤΟΥΡΓΟ!!! Χανεις κιλα σε μια μονο εβδομαδα και το κυριοτερο κανει πολυ καλο στην υγεια...

----------


## mag_ed

Πώς το φτιάχνεις και σε τι ποσότητα το παίρνεις;

----------


## dexa

τΟ ΜΗΛΟΞΥΔΟ ?ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ!!!
Να το βαλεις στο μαρουλακι η στην ντοματοσαλατα που θα φας με το γευμα σου ,το οποιο θα καθοριζει η καταπληκτικη διαιτουλα ,και ειναι η σαλατουλα πεντανοστιμη!!!
Ετσι το μυλοξυδο και βεβαια κανει δουλεια!!
Αλλιως μην την ψαχνεις!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## Nekky

> _Originally posted by cassie_
> Πρωτα απ'ολα ποτε μηλοξυδο απο σουπερμαρκετ...ΜΟΝΟ σπιτικο...εγω το φτιαχνω μονη μου...και ειναι ΘΑΥΜΑΤΟΥΡΓΟ!!! Χανεις κιλα σε μια μονο εβδομαδα και το κυριοτερο κανει πολυ καλο στην υγεια...


cassie πες μας περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες για το σπιτικο σου μηλοξυδο? Πως το φτιαχνεις (λεπτομερειες)? ειναι πιο δυνατη η γευση του απο το αγοραστο? δοσολογια?
Πες μας καλε! μην μας κρατας σε αγωνια!!! :))

Περιμενουμε!!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

Πέστε μας όσοι ξέρετε κάτι περισσότερο παιδιά !

----------


## cassie

Παιδια η διαφορα του σπιτικου μηλοξυδου απ'του σουπερμαρκετ ειναι τεραστια...ειναι σαν τη στημενη πορτοκαλαδα με την πορτοκαλαδα ΕΨΑ...δηλ καμια σχεση. Πως περιμενετε τοτε να κανει δουλεια?
Το σπιτικο μλξδο περιεχει μεγαλη ποσοτητα Καλιου, Ασβεστιου, Σιδηρου, κτπ δηλ. ιχνοστοιχειων και μεταλλων και πολλες βιταμινες.Φερνει σε ισσοροπια το PH του οργανισμου μας και βοηθαει στη σωστη λειτουργια του μεταβολισμου μας ωστε να φυγει το παραπανισιο λιπος.Το πινουμε 3 φορες την ημερα, μιση ωρα μετα το φαγητο (αν και το πρωι ειναι καλυτερα με αδειο στομαχι). Βαζουμε 1-2 κουταλιες μλξδο σε ενα μεγαλο ποτηρι και γεμιζουμε με νερο.
Λοιπον...παιρνουμε ενα γυαλινο η ξυλινο βαρελακι 20 λιτρων και το γεμιζουμε μεχρι τη μεση με ξινα οργανικα μηλα (να μην ειναι ψεκασμενα). Τα μηλα πρεπει να τα μαχαιροκοψουμε σε 8-10 μερη - μαζι με τα φλουδια και τα κουκουτσια.Ριχνουμε εμφιαλομενο νερο μεχρι να σκεπαστουν τα μηλα ( και οχι μεχρι την πανω σταθμη του βαρελιου), βαζουμε 3 κουταλιες της σουπας ζαχαρη και 1 ποτηρακι κονιακ.Στο τελος το κλεινουμε απο πανω με πολλες στρωσεις γαζας (για να αεριζεται) και το αφηνουμε σε ηλιολουστο μερος, αλλα προστατευμενο απο βροχη, για 2 μηνες. Μετα απο ολο αυτο το διαστημα, το στραγγιζουμε με ενα καλσον και το ριχνουμε σε γυαλινα μπουκαλια, βαζοντας τα σε σκιερο μερος μακρια απο υγρασια. Μην φοβηθητε αν το μλξδο ειναι θολο, ακομη καλυτερα. ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!!!

----------


## BARB3

ωστε ετσι ε? οποτε δεν χανουμε τιποτε να δοκιμασουμε να κανουμε μια μικρη ποσοτητα-αναλογικα παντα.
ειναι καλυτερο στη γευση? ειδικα οταν το πινεις με νερο που με αηδιαζε το αγοραστο?

----------


## cassie

Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν εχω πιει ποτε αγοραστο...Αλλα ολα αυτα που μας δινει η φυση γενικως εχουν χαλια γευση...εχουν ομως αποτελεσμα.

----------


## katsikaki_ed

Παιδιά εγώ είχα προσπαθήσει συντηρητική διατροφή με μυλόξηδο και είχα δει ένα ομαλό και σταθερό αποτέλεσμα.

Φυσικά δεν ξέρω τι έπαιξε πιο βασικό ρόλο (διατροφή ή μυλόξηδο).

Επειδή είχα δει αρκετά προϊόντα στην αγορά (γενικά προσέχω τι δίνω στον οργανισμό μου) προτίμησα ένα προϊόν που να είναι εγκεκριμένο από τον ΕΟΦ.

Εγώ κατέληξα στο μηλόξυδο της bionaturel και ακολούθησα πιστά την δοσολογία απο την ιστοσελίδα τους.
http://www.bionaturel.gr/adynatisma-...e-extract.html

Αν κάποιος έχει εμπιστευτεί άλλα προϊόντα αν μας το πεί.

----------


## marou_laki

> Εγώ κατέληξα στο μηλόξυδο της bionaturel και ακολούθησα πιστά την δοσολογία απο την ιστοσελίδα τους.
> http://www.bionaturel.gr/adynatisma-...e-extract.html
> 
> Αν κάποιος έχει εμπιστευτεί άλλα προϊόντα αν μας το πεί.


Kατσικακι εμεινες ευχαριστημενη;Ποσο καιρο το παιρνεις;Πριν 
χρονια ειχα παρει κατι φυτικες καψουλες μηλοξυδου και χωρις
να κανω διαιτα και κυριως χωρις να εχω κιλα για χασιμο εχασα 
πολυ ευκολα κιλα..Πριν κανα χρονο εψαξα σε διαφορα φαρμακεια αλλα δε βρηκα κατι και λεω να δω σοβαρα αυτο
που προεινες

----------


## katsikaki_ed

Χαίρετε και συγγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση

Εγώ είχα συνδυάσει το συγκεκριμένο μυλόξηδο με :

1) συνετή δίαιτα
2) συγκεκριμένη δοδολογία (όσο ανέφερε στην ιστοσελίδα τους)
3) και με ενα άλλο προϊόν που βοηθάει στην σύσφιξη (gold shape)

Ήταν πριν το καλοκαίρι που τα είχα πάρει και έμεινα ιδιαιτέρως ευχαριτημένη...

----------


## badgirl

παιδια πηρα το απλο μηλοξυδο του σουπερμαρκετ κ βαζω στις σαλατες μου πολυ, ειδικα το μαρουλι βασταει πανω κ το τρως ανετα. Ο διαιτολογος μου ειπε δε χρειαζεται παραπανω, δηλαδη να το πινει κανεις...απλα ειναι υγιεινο χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι το πινουμε με τη σεσουλα...

----------

